# Gunzenhausen?



## Klabauterman (6. Juli 2007)

Hi!
ist in der Nähe von Gunzenhausen (50km umkreis) irgendwo ein bikepark oder was interessantes zum biken?


----------



## Bierfahrer (6. Juli 2007)

Komischer Ort - kenne nur Entenhausen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juli 2007)

naja..keine ahnung
ist irgendwo hinter nürnberg und da gibts seen wo man surfen kann 

wenns da ezt auch noch n bikepark in der nähe gäbe....


----------



## Bierfahrer (6. Juli 2007)

Sprechen die in dieser Gegen ein bessere deutsch?


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juli 2007)

ich nix wissen
aber wohl kaum,sind schließlich franken


----------



## Didi123 (6. Juli 2007)

...sagt ein Oberpfälzer!


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juli 2007)

*popkorn hol* 
ezt wirds lustig


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juli 2007)

Hi, Bikepark gibt es keinen, nur in Weißenburg (ca. 20km) eine Dirtstrecke,
 und in Ellingen, bei Weißenburg eine paar North Shore Trails.

Schau mal auf www.anders-halt.de


----------



## tigerland1986 (17. August 2008)

Ja Die Strecke ovn der Anders halt crew is glaub nur für Vereinsmitglieder und das au nur an einem bestimmten Tag glaub ich. Aber Gunzenhausen selbst hat nur nen Skateplatz an dem oft au ne Menge Dirter sind. Dann der nächste ort ist Osternohe- zwar keine schönen Tables da aber dafür richtig gute shores und auch als Anfänger gut zu fahren.
gruß


----------



## $T[email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

hier die neuesten news zu gunzenhausen und bikepark

http://www.altmuehl-bote.de/artikel.asp?art=975132&kat=17&man=10

mfg stefan


----------



## frontlinepunk (9. März 2009)

ich werfe mal ansbach in die runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigerland1986 (9. März 2009)

in Nürnberg - tiergarten glaub ich gibts au n paar dirts


----------



## SunTzu (9. März 2009)

der nächste bikepark ist osternohe. nürnberg tiergarten kann man auch gut fahren.
heidenberg bei kühedorf (roth) ist auch nicht weit weg. 
oder du schaust mal richtung spalt, massendorf, da gibst sicherlich was im wald, den schöne trails haben die da schon


----------

